# 211 - Buy or Lease????



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, I am ready to replace my old workhorse 6000 receiver with a VIP211. I currently have the old HD package as I was grandfathered in when they stopped allowing people to sign-up last Feb. The reason I am wanting the 211 is to receive my HD locals. I do not want to subscribe to any "metal" packages at this time as I do not think they are worth the cost.

So, I can buy the 211 for for around $235.00 or I can lease it for $7.00 a month plus another $6.00 enabling fee for not having a metal package plus a $50.00 up-front fee. Based upon the $13.00 lease/penalty payment, I would pay for the receiver ($235.00) in about 15 months.

Then again, I hear about the problems with the 211. The Dish replacement service would be nice.

Which way to go? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Unless I am completely missing something... it seems to me that it would be a wash.

If you do not subscribe to one of the new Metal Packs, then you would have to pay the $6 HD "enabling" fee.

The Old HD Pack is $9.99 + $5 for Voom... the new Metal Packs are about $20 for all the HD.

Now, IF you wanted all the HD, you end up paying about the same to keep your old + the $6 fee vs the new metal pack pricing. Only thing is if you were only buying the $9.99 and not Voom, then you would be paying about $5 more for the new setup.

Now, if you bought a ViP instead of leasing it... you pay even more money up front to get it (vs the essentially free upgrade to a lease unit).

Seems like mostly a wash to me.

Now as for the lease fee... the "lease fee" is an "additional receiver fee" for an owned unit... unless that is the only receiver on your account... so chances are you end up paying the $6 per month to have the receiver active whether you are leasing or owning it, so you can't just assume that you will pay for the receiver in 14 months, since you would end up possibly paying that same amount fee whether you own or not.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Do you have to pay the "$6 HD enabling fee" if you buy the receiver and don't sign-up for a metal package?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought so... but maybe someone more directly knowledgable (who owns a ViP211) can step in and answer?


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

rhiggs said:


> Do you have to pay the "$6 HD enabling fee" if you buy the receiver and don't sign-up for a metal package?


I have an owned ViP211. I upgraded from the 6000 and unless you subscribe to one of the metalic packages the $6.00 HD enabling fee applies. So if you are already paying 9.99 + 5.00 = 14.99 + the 6.00 enabling fee the metalic upgrade to Bronze is only 29.99 - 20.99 or 9.00 more per month. All of the programing the 211 gets except the new HD channels tagged as mpeg4 will be enabled on the 6000. You will like the 211 I think. The guide scrolls much faster and can be scrolled into the future much more than the 6000 can. My 211 has been virtually flawless in operation since I put it in service last May. Only once did it have the problem where the screen went to black and a power reset fixed it. I still have the 6000 in service and it is a rock solid receiver.

Wayne


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

I got the HD bronze pk back in may with the 211 and don't pay anything for the lease. I just recently bought another 211 for another HD setup in one of my other rooms, and when i called to activate it, i was told there would be no extra monthly charges since i bought it myself. if i had leased it, it would have cost 6.00 extra a month. My 2 vip211's work great as does my 322! Now if they would just do something with that 129 bird!


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

shultz said:


> I got the HD bronze pk back in may with the 211 and don't pay anything for the lease. I just recently bought another 211 for another HD setup in one of my other rooms, and when i called to activate it, i was told there would be no extra monthly charges since i bought it myself. if i had leased it, it would have cost 6.00 extra a month. My 2 vip211's work great as does my 322! Now if they would just do something with that 129 bird!


Dish does have the "Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee" (Fee assessed for the use of each receiver past the first on all purchase promotions.) of $5.00 sd/$6.00 hd per month. Not sure if this applies in this case but would be interested to know if it does.

Wayne


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

rhiggs said:


> Ok, I am ready to replace my old workhorse 6000 receiver with a VIP211. I currently have the old HD package as I was grandfathered in when they stopped allowing people to sign-up last Feb. The reason I am wanting the 211 is to receive my HD locals. I do not want to subscribe to any "metal" packages at this time as I do not think they are worth the cost.
> 
> So, I can buy the 211 for for around $235.00 or I can lease it for $7.00 a month plus another $6.00 enabling fee for not having a metal package plus a $50.00 up-front fee. Based upon the $13.00 lease/penalty payment, I would pay for the receiver ($235.00) in about 15 months.
> 
> ...


Lease its junk With a Lease you can keep getting it fixed for free


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice and words of wisdom. I ended up leasing the VIP622. Great receiver!


----------

